# huge pot bust



## A.K. (Mar 18, 2006)

http://ebaumsworld.com/huge-pot-bust.html


----------



## TheBaconChef (Mar 18, 2006)

Damn, That looks like a nice setup. Props to those guys for going big or not going at all LMAO. I am against growing so commercially but its just so sad to see such a nice setup get thrown away. I'll take some of those lights and plants man.


----------



## truthxpride (Mar 20, 2006)

Holy crap. That place is straight out of a movie! You got your hydraulic doors, closed circuit tele., underground tunnel... Man if i lived in that house and didn't grow, I wouldn't be using that space to it's potential.


----------

